# 2008 SM Calendar now available...



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Please read the entire thread!

First I would like to thank EVERYONE who submitted a picture this year. I did my best to use ALL submissions, one month is a collage that should include everyone who submitted a picture but was not on a month page. Please know I did my best using the pictures that best fit the guidelines. If you do not see your submission it may not have met the picture guidelines, did not come through the email or I just goofed, please do not be upset. 

and SPECIAL thanks to Dr Jaimie for doing the cover work again this year for the calendar, you :rockon: as always

*The calendar is priced at $19.99 plus shipping.*

*You can order the calendar here...*
*http://www.cafepress.com/spoiledmaltese.198449297*

*Calendar Info*


> Each page measures 8.5" x 11"
> Measures 11" x 17" when hung on wall
> Full bleed dynamic color
> 100 lb cover weight high gloss paper, wire-o bound
> ...


To see all calendar pages and who is on a particular month, click on the above order link, then below the picture of the cover, click on.. " View Calendar Pages"

Payments are processed through the CafePress website, they take, debit card, credit card and check. They will produce and ship the calendar usually within two business days. Flat rate shipping is 5.00 but they also offer other shipping options for different prices.

*You can order the calendar here...*
*http://www.cafepress.com/spoiledmaltese.198449297

The SM store is located here...
*http://www.cafepress.com/spoiledmaltese



*******************************************

Please post replies or questions in this thread! Thank you again to everyone who participated this year!

Joe


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Joe, you've done a FABULOUS job!! Well done!! It looks fantastic!!! :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Those are STUNNING photos! Great job!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

OH my! I feel like we hit the LOTTO or something! My boys ended up on my birth month! Thanks Joe for doing a bang-up job as usual.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think this is the best one yet. They get better every year! I've ordered mine already! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WONDERFUL!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I didn't get my act together and submit pictures , but I love the finished effort anyway . Some of my very favorite Maltese appear . Sarah


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

The calender looks great!!! :biggrin: I'm so excited...Maggie is lil Miss July!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

It's the nicest calendar I'll ever have.
Many thanks to Joe and Jaimie.
xoxox


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I LOVE the calendar. And I'm not the least bit biased...

Like HE%% you're not - Miss February 

Thanks so much, Joe and Jaimie.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you Joe!! Lucy loves being Miss March!! I have to say that is one of my favorite pics of her, she was so darn happy about discovering she could climb in that purse. Thank you for making it even more special!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*MR. JUNE!!! 


:rockon: :blush: 


hahahaha i couldn't believe my eyes...haha i don't think i've ever been so proud.
my parents were gonna get a calender regardless (to support my online maltese bible lol)... 
but they are gonna flip when they see this!
every single fluff in this calendar is special...i can't wait to see them every day! :aktion033:  

the collage cover and page are so wonderful...we have the best looking malts around :wub: :wub: :wub: 


Joe & Dr. Jamie...you rock...thank you :biggrin: :chili: *


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww its great...I just adore Koko's little face in Jan...he is such a cutie, but really every month is darn ADORABLE. :wub: 

I hope I can get one, I have no credit or debit card, heck I dont even own a checkbook... :shocked:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sher I agree. I think it is the best calendar ever. I was just thinking the calendar gets better each year. I am happy to see that U.S. holidays are marked. Great job Jaimie and Joe.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, that's one of the nicest calendars ever :chili: :aktion033: I love all the months :chili: 
I didn't submit any pictures , I better start thinking about next year Now  hope I get a decent picture by then.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

The calendar looks great!!! I ordered mine!!! Thanks for all of your work! :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is GREAT!!! My order will be in on Monday!!

I love it, Joe. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Great Job Captain Joe and Doctor Jaimie ..

The calendar looks so great and vibrant .. I will be ordering 4 and giving them as gifts to friends who own Malts ..

All photos are exceptional but I absolutely love Karli in December and Lucy in March .. and of course our long legged sexy girl is my birth month's calendar girl.

Once again great job - your efforts were not wasted ...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW! I was surprised to see Angel's pic in November! Thank you. I'll be placing my order tomorrow or Monday. The calendar is GREAT! I love all the pictures. As I said before, I'm glad I'm not the one that had to make the choices.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Joe and Jaimie,
The calendar looks great!!
Thanks for all your hard work on it!!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

great job :smilie_daumenpos: its greating seeing the finish calendar.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my Joe the calendar looks fabulous, I got such a lovely surprise to see the boys on January, thank you so much. I came out in goose bumps when I saw them there :chili: :chili: 
Every picture on each month is adorable, and the collage is lovely too, it's a great job, as soon as Gary gets up I am going to make sure he puts our order in, with a few to send home to the kids.
Thank you Joe and Jaimie for another beautiful SM calendar, your work effort and time is appreciated so very much :rockon: :rockon: 
Oh gosh I gotta go have another look  

Scooby says thank you too..
[attachment=30819:Funny_boy_Scooby.gif]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good Job, Captain. You make a hard job look simple. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:huh: UH-OH......If you look at August, at the top center....Cooper's picture is upside down????!!!

Otherwise, great job!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

It looks great! I'm so excited that Perri made it. I know I'll enjoy this one just as much as this past year's, it's so nice to see all the pics of our little "family" there!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh wow, what a wonderful calendar. thank you for all that work!!

it is superb. 
all those years I had a robbie williams calendar, next year it must be only maltese :wub: *


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> :huh: UH-OH......If you look at August, at the top center....Cooper's picture is upside down????!!!
> 
> Otherwise, great job![/B]


I put it in exactly how it came to me in email, i thought for a second of turning it around but i thought maybe it was a pic from above or behind or something and left it alone

thanks for the kind comments everyone, i worked on it for about 7 hours straight yesterday, i wish i could have used them all on a month, and just as a note for next year, please read the entire thread I post for submissions, i probably had alot more I could have used for the month pictures but in the emails were NO names of the malts or the locations was missing, the picture wasnt attached, etc, unfortunately when I get started I dont have time to hunt down that info

there were alot of great photos sent and I appreciate everyones effort to send them in and participate, its very fun to see the finished product, and as always I try my best to change the Malts up every year so please know that there is opportunity for everyone any given year :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483048
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it looks like it was turned to 'fit'. Its actually turned sideways not upside down. No biggy!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

it looks fine...coopers actually the first one i noticed _Because_ of the picture being turned like that haha..its a cute one :wub: :wub:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Joe, The calender looks great! 

Congrats to all of those that made a page. Great pics! 

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

great calendar Joe :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

The calendar looks _great_ - thanks Joe and Jaimie :aktion033: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Dr. Jaimie and Joe! I love love love the calendar...and was thrilled to see our neighbor Tchelsi as a calendar girl...yay Tchelsi  I also love the collage b/c it still gives others a chance to participate on the inside of the calendar...plus my Matrix is front and center this time. B) I need to get a better camera so we can be in the running for a single month. I love it regardless! :biggrin: You guys did great!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

What a great job-thanks Joe and Jaime for the time and effort put into making it! I'll be ordering one soon. I am soooo smitten with Miss Bonnie in the January photo.....so adorable in denim and striped scarf-Karli looks stunning as Miss December too!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I've placed my order and can't wait to see the 'real thing'. I'm so honored to say that I know these beautiful Malts. :wub: 

Thanks for the hard work, Joe and Jaimie -- it's a very professional job. :aktion033:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I just ordered mine! It's beautiful from just looking at the pictures! Thanks to Joe and Dr. Jaimie for all your hard work!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great job, the calendar is certainly a hit :aktion033:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

With all the beautiful malts and pictures on SM I didn't think there was a "snowball's chance" of Karli being on the calendar, so I was delightlfully surprised to see her picture. I love the calendar! Thank you Joe and Dr. Jaimie! Magnifique!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks to Joe and Dr. Jamie for another beautiful calendar. I ordered mine today and can't wait to get it!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great job Joe and Jaimie!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just placed my order for a calendar!!!! :aktion033: :chili: :chili: 

It was so much cheaper for me this year though... :aktion033: Last year Archie & Abbey were "January" , and bring the proud mommy that I am, I had to order.....like 10 of them....  

I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures close up and in person - thanks again to Joe and Jaimie.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

The celendar turned out great Joe and Jaimie!! Can't wait to get mine! :chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The calendar looks amazing!!

I have tears in my eyes right now b/c Ben & Emma made the month of May! I have never gotten chosen for anything (contests, games, drawings, etc)...so for my pups to make it...well that just makes me so proud of them! And so fitting b/c I never would have gotten Ben & Em if it weren't for this forum! So thank you so much! 

Now I can end my holiday shopping b/c everyone will get a calendar!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... its really cute Joe! I ordered 2 (I always give my grandmother one for xmas).. and I bought a SM mug! 
Everyone would made it in the calendar... they are really cute pictures this year! Congrats!!


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Thank you for putting in so much of your time into this calendar. It looks great!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> The calendar looks amazing!!
> 
> I have tears in my eyes right now b/c Ben & Emma made the month of May! I have never gotten chosen for anything (contests, games, drawings, etc)...so for my pups to make it...well that just makes me so proud of them! And so fitting b/c I never would have gotten Ben & Em if it weren't for this forum! So thank you so much!
> 
> Now I can end my holiday shopping b/c everyone will get a calendar!![/B]



Awwwww, congratulations!! Your little ones deserve it!! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483666
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! They feel like celebrities now...even my husband was proud of them, and that's not easy to get him excited about the pups lol.


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh wow!! That turned out GREAT!! Everyones babies look so precious!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

2 da top :thumbsup:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> 2 da top :thumbsup:[/B]


stand off! dont spew your hip hop speak around here, we will NOT put up with it, even though i hear your not a bad feller :thumbsup:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out how I can't get the link to work when I click on "click here to see the whole calendar." I think that was the name of the link.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485769
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well said lad, i hear he's a bit strange but still a good feller, and apparently a captian of some boat also, but thats just hearsay


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Received my calendar - it's beautiful!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We got ours this week too! We love it so much! Ben & Em ordered some for their relatives too


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=487055
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, Joe, I'm a little concerned about your mental health. Not only are you talking to yourself, but you are answering yourself also???? Maybe time for a vacation.


----------

